# Aikido



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4GT9qe1DSgw


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Same video.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

sorry about that.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Also Aikido, but a bit different.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the riot police and services use a style of aikido called yoshinkan formulated by gozo shioda who became dissilusioned with the unworkable and un practical aspects of ueshiba and tomiki aikido(excuse the spellings if there wrong),ueshiba aikido being concerned with harmany and tomiki being the sporting variant


----------

